# GIVEAWAY for Inkbrid 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes and Grill Mat



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 3, 2020)

GIVEAWAY for * IBT-4XS and A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS) has ended.*Thanks for friends who entered.The winner is 

 adam15
Please contact me to claim your prize.* *

Offer *30% CODE *( *JZ35G8LX *) for matskeep your family safe without any harmful chemicals infiltrate your food
1-Is made of food grade heavy duty PTFE Fiberglass coating.
2-Instantaneous temperature can withstand 716℉( 380℃ )high temperature.
3-Non Sticky.
4-Easy to clean

Set of 3: Deal price *$11.19*(Original was $15.99)
Set of 5: Deal price* $13.99*(Original was $19.99)







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HAPPY NEW YEAR! Wish you and your family good health and all the best.
Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS with 4 probes *
and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.

*Rules:*
Please *reply* this post. will have a chance to win. Only works for USA and Canada.
The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 6*. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2020)

In for the win !


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 3, 2020)

I would love to win this prize. If I win thank you n advance.
G


----------



## dan skarr (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice giveaway!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 3, 2020)

I am in again. Thanks


----------



## SmokinAintEasy (Jan 3, 2020)

Sweet deal, I’m in for sire.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 3, 2020)

I need a new one !! Thanks for the offer


----------



## udaman (Jan 3, 2020)

place me on the list Thx inkbird


----------



## georgia smoker (Jan 3, 2020)

count me in!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2020)

Count me in!

Ryan


----------



## mearm (Jan 3, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR! Wish you and your family good health and all the best.
> 
> Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS with 4 probes *
> and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 3, 2020)

Dibs!! Lol jk .. here’s to hoping I win! Good luck to all!


----------



## siege (Jan 4, 2020)

In it to win it !
Thank you !


----------



## eddiememphis (Jan 4, 2020)

Reply


----------



## eddiememphis (Jan 4, 2020)

*Rules:*
Please *reply* this post. will have a chance to win.

That isn't very clear.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2020)

I Like this please count me in
Richie


----------



## buzzy (Jan 4, 2020)

In again!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 4, 2020)

Please count me in. Thanks.


----------



## adam15 (Jan 4, 2020)

I am in. Thanks


----------



## mooncusser (Jan 4, 2020)

Please count me in.  Thanks!


----------



## dr k (Jan 4, 2020)

I'll try my luck.  Thanks.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jan 4, 2020)

Gotta be in it to win it!!!!!!


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 4, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR! Wish you and your family good health and all the best.
> 
> Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS with 4 probes *
> and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.
> ...


I’m in.


----------



## DIYerDave (Jan 4, 2020)

I never win anything anywhere. But you never know. 2020 might be my year.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 4, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR! Wish you and your family good health and all the best.
> 
> Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS with 4 probes *
> and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Queen (Jan 4, 2020)

Count me in.


----------



## Queen (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks for the code.  order No. 114-7621249-6588223.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2020)

I join in. 

Thanks inkbird.
Chris


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks! Love my Inkbirds.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 4, 2020)

YEAP!  Count me in as well! 
Thanks!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2020)

Wow!

Please count me in.

Thanks,

John


----------



## mkvrgs (Jan 4, 2020)

I'd love to get in on this!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 4, 2020)

That could be the Christmas gift I never got.
-thanks Inkbird for the opportunity.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 5, 2020)

Please add me to the list of entries, thank you.










p


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 5, 2020)

Please count me in!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 5, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m in, thanks Inkbird!


----------



## dunehopper (Jan 5, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR! Wish you and your family good health and all the best.
> 
> Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS with 4 probes *
> and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.
> ...


Please count me in.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 5, 2020)

eddiememphis said:


> *Rules:*
> Please *reply* this post. will have a chance to win.
> 
> That isn't very clear.


Hi thanks for reminding.we will correct it next time.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm liking those mats. I'm in!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 6, 2020)

Count me in.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 6, 2020)

congrats adam, you'll enjoy your gift


----------



## mooncusser (Jan 7, 2020)

Congratulations Adam!


----------

